# Well, I almost got my Gobbler



## Windwalker7 (May 17, 2015)

I'm still kicking myself. I'm thinking I shot over him. I was back in the same area several days later and ended up busting both of them off the roost. They usually roost on around the hill in some big oaks. It was still pretty dark when I busted them and they weren't gobbling yet. They sure gobbled their heads off all morning over on the posted land where they flew to.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2015)

I crossbow'ed a decent bird 10 1/2 inch beard this spring


----------



## stillhunter (May 20, 2015)

maybe the gun mounted camera messed up the shot. I hate hunting Turkeys in fields, just watching them from afar and waiting for them to come into range. Woods hunting is much more challenging, exciting and rewarding to me. I also hate hunting them from a tent type ground blind, it seems like cheating to me.


----------

